# Reading Heb 6:4-6 in Light of the Old Testament



## AV1611 (Jul 13, 2008)

A most interesting read - "Reading Heb 6:4-6 in Light of the Old Testament".

Also try "The Function of the Warning Passages in the Structure and Argument of Hebrews" by Lee Gatiss


----------



## MW (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't agree with Dave Mathewson's conclusion that those described in Heb 6 "have recapitulated the error of their old covenant predecessors by failing to believe and rejecting what they have experienced. In doing so they come under the covenantal curse." It is a *warning* passage. The writer of the epistle proceeds to express his persuasion that his hearers will bring forth faith and patience as accompaniments of salvation. These are not apostates, but are being warned lest they become apostate.


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jul 14, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> I can't agree with Dave Mathewson's conclusion that those described in Heb 6 "have recapitulated the error of their old covenant predecessors by failing to believe and rejecting what they have experienced. In doing so they come under the covenantal curse." It is a *warning* passage. The writer of the epistle proceeds to express his persuasion that his hearers will bring forth faith and patience as accompaniments of salvation. These are not apostates, but are being warned lest they become apostate.



Just wondering if you read the entire article? The fact that it is a "warning passage" doesn't seem to address any issue relating to the meaning of the text.


----------



## MW (Jul 14, 2008)

Reformed Christian said:


> Just wondering if you read the entire article? The fact that it is a "warning passage" doesn't seem to address any issue relating to the meaning of the text.



I have read the article. A warning passage couched in conditional statements gives no indication of real apostasy, albeit of those who are not yet Christians.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 14, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> I can't agree with Dave Mathewson's conclusion that those described in Heb 6 "have recapitulated the error of their old covenant predecessors by failing to believe and rejecting what they have experienced. In doing so they come under the covenantal curse." It is a *warning* passage. The writer of the epistle proceeds to express his persuasion that his hearers will bring forth faith and patience as accompaniments of salvation. These are not apostates, but are being warned lest they become apostate.



The article does not really come to grips with verses 6-9 which is a key to understanding the passage. His take on verse 7 is off target.
the warning of verse7-8 is an often used figure for apostasy,ie, thorns and briers Ezk2


> 3And he said unto me, Son of man, I send thee to the children of Israel, to a rebellious nation that hath rebelled against me: they and their fathers have transgressed against me, even unto this very day.
> 
> 4For they are impudent children and stiffhearted. I do send thee unto them; and thou shalt say unto them, Thus saith the Lord GOD.
> 
> ...


 there are several similar references in Isa, and Jeremiah each time the context is apostates. 
In Hebrews 6:9 the contrast that Matthew alluded to is made abundantly clear, from verse 9 down to verse 20 in those "* who have fled for refuge*



> 9But, beloved, we are persuaded better things of you, and things that accompany salvation, though we thus speak.
> 
> 10For God is not unrighteous to forget your work and labour of love, which ye have shewed toward his name, in that ye have ministered to the saints, and do minister.
> 
> ...


----------

